# Three New O&w Watches



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

just arrived :


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Diver Black


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Diver Yellow


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like all three







especially the chrono how much are they?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

All have Sapphire crystals and screw down crowns.

The chrono is Â£495,

The divers are Â£195


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Chrono is very nice,but I love the new diver in black









Another one I can't afford but want


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If only they'd outlined the hands and indicies in black on the yellow one


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I agree Paul,but also that Orange seconds hand on a yellow dial does not do it for me.

Black one I love,looks to have drilled lugs too,great


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I didn't notice the seconds, perhaps didn't see it!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Great looking watches though.Sapphire in these I belive,nice if you like Sapphire


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Is it me or is the lume pip in the triangle at 12 on the bezel off centre?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

It may be raised and from that angle looks offset


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm sure that's it Alex, I can't see O&W sending them out offset.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Is it me or is the lume pip in the triangle at 12 on the bezel off centre?


 Yes they are , it's a Swiss thing.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I hope this does nor cause a big debate


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Ihope this does nor cause a big debate


 Who cares,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

There Goes Roy,shooting my theory down in flames


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I care,a lot actually


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Me too really,







Close the thread quick.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------

